# Fortis X-Sar



## tcdel (Mar 31, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone has seen or has this watch and can give some history? I purchased it over a year ago and I may sell it as I have too many watches. Also, if anyone has any advice on authenticating the watch I would appreciate it. It runs great and looks great which makes me believe it is the real deal. Thanks for your help.:thanks


----------



## cuckoo4watches (Oct 24, 2006)

no worries with that one, its the real deal!

they pop up every once in a blue moon on eBay and elsewhere for sale.

I am pretty sure that most/all came on a bracelet originally.
can't remember the limited # that was set for those but you
could contact Fortis to find out.
If in the USA, contact LWR Time in PA. www.lwrtime.com

good luck!


----------



## tcdel (Mar 31, 2008)

Steve:

Thanks for the helpful information. You are correct it was a limited edition of 999. It is like new but the seller put it on a used fortis strap which I replaced. I am a Phillies/Eagles fan but due to your location I will say go Ravens/Orioles. Take care.

Tim


----------



## cnmark (Jul 30, 2006)

Another shot (not by me - Copyright is IIRC Ed Loebl):









And something from the FORTIS News Archives:

_* FORTIS Space Edition X-SAR *

FORTIS Space Edition

X-SAR SHUTTLE RADAR TOPOGRAPHY MISSION
Mapping the earth from space, one of the most important space missions to planet Earth. The official mission watch of the X-SAR: FORTIS FLIEGER AUTOMATIC.

X-SAR / SRTM is an innovative way of collecting highly accurate topographic information using space borne radar instruments, developed in the USA, Germany and Italy. During eleven days the space shuttle Endeavour had collected radar images which are converted to digital elevation models spanning the globe between 60° North and 58° South. A deployable 60-meter mast with a second set of receiving antennas at its tip allowed the very first three-dimensional view from space to Earth.

On the occasion of this NASA-DLR space mission the FORTIS FLIEGER AUTOMATIC SPACE EDITION is produced in a limited edition of 999 pieces authorized by the German Aerospace Centre DLR as their official mission watch. Each watch is individually numbered and comes with a certificate indicating its limited status. Automatic movement with stop-second, matte-finish steel case, screw-down crown and case back, pressure resistance 200 m (20 ATM), tritium coated numerals, indices and hands, black leather strap._


----------



## obie (Feb 9, 2006)

I've got one. all came on bracelet. also 2 different dials during the production run. both dial versions are correct.


----------



## cuckoo4watches (Oct 24, 2006)

you are welcome for the help Tim.
thanks for the gesture with the Baltimore teams.
I think I like your teams better though... uhhhh... did I say that??? 
;-)


----------



## tcdel (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks gentlemen for all of the good information. I am looking into selling off my more expensive watches that I do not wear. I end up not wearing them because they are more expensive. I am going to list an excellent condition Accutron Astronaut and probably this watch in the near future on Watchuseek. Thanks Steve for the Philly team support. The Eagles tend to be a bit frustrating. Take care.
Tim


----------



## Broker (Feb 14, 2006)

Can I yell "INCOMING" now? I've joined the club again boys. He did decide to sell and to me. This one should be here in a few days. For those that don't remember, I owned this watch with the regular dial and I liked it but it didn't "do it" for me. This one looks extremely promising as I like watches that are out of the ordinary.

Todd


----------



## cuckoo4watches (Oct 24, 2006)

welcome back to the club Todd!
now the addiction will start again, be sure of it. haha


----------



## Broker (Feb 14, 2006)

Where in the world can I buy Fortis straps for this watch? I'm assuming it's 20mm and I've looked online for a Fortis dealer with zero success.

Todd


----------



## cuckoo4watches (Oct 24, 2006)

PM sent


----------



## Broker (Feb 14, 2006)

The XSAR showed up today. It's quite stunning in person. I'm not a fan of the thin strap that I assume tapers down to 18mm at the buckle. I'm going to shoot for a 20mm that doesn't taper at all and this thing will be perfect. It's super loud. Ticking and moving parts everywhere it sounds like.


P.S. I need a Fortis box set.

Todd


----------



## cuckoo4watches (Oct 24, 2006)

you plan on wearing the box Todd?
haha, just kidding.
I might be able to hook you up or give you some info on them.

as for the strap, get a 22 that tapers to 20 and slightly trim the 22 side so that it 
fits the lugs.. you will love it!

go to Ron Sabo's site and check out the Cordovan Leather straps... I highly recommend them!!!
www.internationalwatchman.com

best,
Steve


----------



## Broker (Feb 14, 2006)

Wearing this watch today. Thought I would drag up this old thread about it.


----------



## Kid_A (Mar 2, 2014)

interesting piece...


----------

